# The revised plan to move to Auckland



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

Since the job thing we were so close on getting didn't go as planned .... That means we are arriving NZ with no job making the selection of where to live hard. 
So we used another variable... Our son who needs an IB secondary school that's state 
funded.. We only found one in all NZ!! Takapuna. 

So.. Takapuna it is. We've been on trade me found homes for 680-1200 per week. We hope to find a 3bed 2bath in the lower end of those prices. 
The goal is Auckland cbd for work, so upon arrival to a hotel we found for about 100$ per night in cbd we will get a NZ phone number and start firing cvs. It's risky and costly. A hotel in cbd makes sense to us since its our first visit and we don't know anyone. 

I've googled takapuna to cbd transport. Is it that hard to find public transport in takapuna? How much would s taxi fair be from there say to queen St. 

Here are the hotels we narrowed down too for a family of four. 

Bianca off queen
Waldorf stadium
Waldorf St. Martins
Crowne plaza about 135$ p night 

We assume these are centrally located. And space isn't as big a issue as cleanliness is. 


Anyone can jump in with some advice, comments


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Having formerly lived in Takapuna let me tell you, anything you can find in the lower end of the above range you would not want your family to live in (damp, mold, draft, etc...).

Crowne Plaza is nice, but over priced IMHO (it's across the road from where I currently consult). Try SkyCity, I know they can have some random crazy good deals.


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> Having formerly lived in Takapuna let me tell you, anything you can find in the lower end of the above range you would not want your family to live in (damp, mold, draft, etc...). Crowne Plaza is nice, but over priced IMHO (it's across the road from where I currently consult). Try SkyCity, I know they can have some random crazy good deals.



So for something decent in Takapuna.. 700+?

Skycity, as in the casino? Ooo wouldn't mind if I can find a good deal since we staying 10 days. Then we'll be renewing based on need until we find a place. 


Is it a hard commute to Takapuna from crowne plaza via public transport?


----------



## power988 (Jul 9, 2013)

I will recommend staying at Waldorf Stadium or any apartment unless you will not be cooking.. eating out is expensive here.. i stayed at Waldorf when i arrived and now managed to secure a permanent place at CBD at 660p/w


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

power988 said:


> I will recommend staying at Waldorf Stadium or any apartment unless you will not be cooking.. eating out is expensive here.. i stayed at Waldorf when i arrived and now managed to secure a permanent place at CBD at 660p/w



Yes. A kitchenette would be useful. Or atleast a fridge for cold sandwiches, cereal and stuff. 
Was the Waldorf stadium clean? How convenient was the location from shops, convenient stores. Do you have any input about it in all honesty  

We're a family of four, and teenage boys can't do on cold sandwiches all day lool. We've been viewing dining deals on grouponNz.


----------



## fourseasons (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi there

Just something to check - many schools offer IB but don't let all students take it. Typically over here you have to be in the very top cohort to do it. Hopefully you've contacted Takapuna Grammar and discussed this prior to moving over. There are lots of other schools that do IB - Macleans College for example, Takapuna Grammar is not the only one. If you could afford the city Auckland Grammar (boys) does Cambridge. 

For $700 a week you will be very lucky to get anything better than a damp and mouldy rental. Again be aware that there aren't that many rentals and the ones that exist are generally in a pretty poor state. You have to pay the agent a fee for the rental and generally have to sign up for minimum 6 months

Driving from Takapuna isn't too bad once you get on the motorway, be prepared to queue for ages to get on the motorway though. If you go as far down as Devonport you are looking at 45-60 minutes to get into the city (although you could use the ferry). 

If your boys eat a lot be prepared for a massive food bill.


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

fourseasons said:


> Hi there Just something to check - many schools offer IB but don't let all students take it. Typically over here you have to be in the very top cohort to do it. Hopefully you've contacted Takapuna Grammar and discussed this prior to moving over. There are lots of other schools that do IB - Macleans College for example, Takapuna Grammar is not the only one. If you could afford the city Auckland Grammar (boys) does Cambridge. For $700 a week you will be very lucky to get anything better than a damp and mouldy rental. Again be aware that there aren't that many rentals and the ones that exist are generally in a pretty poor state. You have to pay the agent a fee for the rental and generally have to sign up for minimum 6 months Driving from Takapuna isn't too bad once you get on the motorway, be prepared to queue for ages to get on the motorway though. If you go as far down as Devonport you are looking at 45-60 minutes to get into the city (although you could use the ferry). If your boys eat a lot be prepared for a massive food bill.


Thanks fourseasons

We've been in contact with Loads of schools. Takapuna is the only ib school that's secondary and state school. Macleans is a ncea school. 

We don't want to pay high tuition. I see NZ can offer great education at state level  
Our plans are still all over the place, it's so hard and fearful to think where are we going to live? Will it be decent? Ughhh. 

Employers don't contact anymore. Hopefully when we arrive and finally get an NZ phone number well start getting calls. 

I saw that devonport is soooooo nice. But I wouldn't want to live there if work is in cbd. I'm thinking parnell?? Lol. All this is based on google maps. (sighing)

Hopefully upon my arrival I'll keep all updated. 

Thanks


----------



## mikesurf (Nov 7, 2012)

Good luck. Hope you've got deep pockets.


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

mikesurf said:


> Good luck. Hope you've got deep pockets.


Ughhhh... I dunno... We are being optimistic that we can grab a job within a month.


----------

